# my stash.



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2006)

Eyes

ACT duo- blue/taupe
BATH AND BODY WORKS Beautiful by Nature e/s- Lichen
BEN NYE eye pencil in Medium Brown
COLOR WORKSHOP eyeliners in black and brown
COVER GIRL e/s in Arctic Glow
COVER GIRL e/s in Blue Wave
COVER GIRL Eye Shimmer Pen in Autumn Light
JANE Eyezing -It's a Girl
JANE Flashes mascara- clear
MAYBELLINE Cool Effects cream e/s- Cool as Ice + Pretty Cool
MAYBELLINE Cool Effects shadow/liner- Cool Beans
MAYBELLINE e/s trio- Crown Jewels
RIMMEL Cool Touch e/s- Ice Princess
RIMMEL Style and Shine mascara- clear
SMACKERS shimmer stick- Lavender Flash

Face Stuff

BEN NYE Creme Foundation- White Fair/Medium
BEN NYE Transluscent Powder- Fair
CLARION blush- a rosy pink shade
COVER GIRL Clean Makeup- Buff Beige
COVER GIRL CG Smoothers pressed powder- Transluscent Light
DUWOP Revolotion sample- Medium
MARK. C-Thru-U sample- Mark 3 x3, Mark 4 Glow x3, Mark 5 x2
NYC pressed face powder- Transluscent Light
REVLON Colorstay Concealer- Sand Beige
ROCKET CITY Hali-Bop Blush- Lunar Love

Glitters, Pigments and Body Powders

BEAUTYTIME Moondust- White
BONNE BELL Sweet Sugared Powder- Golden Honey
CABOODLES Glowgirl powder brush- Aphrodite
CABOODLES Shimmering Powder- Impulsive
MAC pigment ¼ sample- Kitschmas + Pink Opal
NYC glitter gel- clear with sparkles
SMACKERS Cosmic Cheeks- Kiwi Kosmos
URBAN DECAY sparkling body powder in Blackberry (waiting for it in the mail), Caramel (waiting for it in the mail), Champagne (waiting for it in the mail), Cherry Lemonade (waiting for it in the mail), Cocoa (waiting for it in the mail), Gimlet, Gingersnap (waiting for it in the mail), Peppermint (waiting for it in the mail), Red Hot
URBAN DECAY sparkling body powder in URBAN DECAY sparkling body powder 1/4 sample in Cake, Cherry Lemonade x2 (will add contents to my full-size when I get it), Gingersnap (will add contents to the full-size when I get it)

Lipbalms

AVON lipbalm in Candy Cane + Chocolate
BATH AND BODY WORKS lipbalm in Peppermint Kiss, Peppermint Twist, Sparkling Melon
BUBBLE YUM lipbalm in Grape
CARE BEARS lipbalm in Cheer Bear Cherry
DAIRY QUEEN lipbalm in Chocolate Dipped Cone
DOLCI BACI lip balm stick in Cioccolato
HEATHER'S LIP BALM in Chai Tea, Egg Nog
JUNIOR MINTS lipbalm in Mint + Mint Chocolate
NO NAME lipbalm in Bubble Gum Ice Cream, Mint Chocolate Chip, Vanilla Ice Cream
SNAPPLE Lip Juicers in Peach
STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE lipbalm in Lemon Meringue

Lipgloss

AVON Fruity Lip Juice in Fruit Punch
BON BONS Flavored Lip Juicer in Grape
CABOODLES lipshine in Kiss and Tell
COVER GIRL Wetslicks Crystals in Crush
DIRTY GIRL lipgloss in Spiced Tea Medley + Sugar Doughnut Moment x2
DOLCI BACI soft jelly gloss in Cioccolato
DUWOP Lip Venom sample
DUWOP Venom Gloss sample in Buttercup
GUMMY BEARS lipgloss in Fruit Punch + Pineapple
HELLO KITTY lipgloss in Blueberry, Bubble Gum, Cherry, Grape, Strawberry
HELLO KITTY roll-on lip shine in Grape + Strawberry
HOT TAMALES lipgloss x2
L'OREAL Glam Shine in Prima Donna
L'OREAL Glass Shine in Pink Iridescence + Taupe Luster
MARK. Glass Slicker sample in Aura, Clairvoyant, Fantasia, Masquerade, Sorceress
MARK. Glow Baby Glow samples in Peek a Boo and Pink Crush
MAYBELLINE Shinylicious in Lolly-Pink
MIKE AND IKE Orange lipgloss x2
NATURISTICS Miss Kiss lipgloss in clear with sparkles
NATURISTICS Miss Kiss Shimmer Shiner in Vanilla
NYC Roll-On Glitter Lip Gloss in Strawberry
RED EARTH Fruity Juice in Caramel
REESE'S Peanut Butter lipgloss
TOO FACED Kiss Stick in Sweet Kiss
TOOTSIE Fruit Rolls lipgloss in Vanilla
TUTTI DOLCI lipgloss in Amaretti + Sugar Wafer
TWIZZLERS Strawberry lipgloss
ULTA Super Shiny lipgloss mini in Bliss
ULTA Super Shiny lipgloss in Shimmer

Lip Pots

AVON Kissable Lip Frost in Frosted Brownie
FRAMBUESA lip gloss in Raspberry
GAP Lip Shine in Chocolate Marshmallow
LUSH Honey Trap lip balm
LUSH Whip Stick lip balm in Tasty Chocolate
NO NAME lip gloss in S'Mores
NYC lip gloss in Kiwi
STRAWBERRY SHORTCAKE lip gloss in Strawberry
THE BODY SHOP shimmer lip balm in Vanilla Spice

Lipsticks and Lipliners

AFTERTHOUGHTS lipstick in Bloodstone + Purple Ice
AVON mini lipstick in Berry Berry Nice, Goddess, Iced Plum, Lavish x2, Lip Conditioner x4, Matte Berry x4, Matte Heather x2, Pink Lemonade x2, Rouge Fatal x2, Sheer Raspberry Ice x2, Siren, Twilight, Uptown Pink x2, Wish
AVON My Lip Miracle sample in Berry Delight, Brown Unbound, Wonder Wine
CLINIQUE Almost Lipstick in Black Honey
COLOR WORKSHOP lipliners in purple and red
COLOR WORKSHOP lipsticks in pink, purple, mauve and red
COVER GIRL lipstick in Midnight Mauve
ELIZABETH ARDEN lipstick in Copperlite
JANE Megabites cream lipstick in Butterscotch Burst
JANE Megabites frost lipstick in Bursting Berries
L'OREAL Colour Riche lipstick in Silverstone
MARK. Fresh Kiss lipstick in Kissy Face
MARK. Fresh Kiss sample in Baby's Bottom, Frostbite x2, Ice Princess, Shy x2
MARY KAY lipliner sample in Dusty Rose
MARY KAY lipstick in Cranberry
WET 'N' WILD lipstick in 528 + 530B

Nailpolish

ACT nailpolish in iridescent baby blue, opaque rose pink, iridescent pinkish purple
BON BONS nailpolish in baby blue, gold with glitter, purple-blue with glitter
CHIC nailpolish in French Pink, French White, Top Coat
COLOR WORKSHOP nailpolish in mauve, red 
ELIZABETH ARDEN nailcolor in Opal
GAP nailpolish in Modern Denim
KISS nailpolish in Pure White
L'OREAL Jet Set nailpolish in Black Box
NATURISTICS Super Shine nailpolish in bubble gum pink, purple, red, sky blue
NO NAME nailpolish in Wine
OPI nailpolish mini in hot pink
RIMMEL nailpolish in Shocker
SALLY HANSEN Chrome nailpolish in Garnet Chrome
SALLY HANSEN Color Fast nailpolish in Mocha Ice Frost
SALLY HANSEN Hard as Nails with Nylon in Dark Chocolate Creme
SALLY HANSEN Maximum Growth nailpolish in Ruby Clarity
SMACKERS Cosmic Nails in Kiwi Sky
SMACKERS nailpolish in Bubble Gum + Vanilla x2
VERY VALENTINO clear topcoat
WET 'N' WILD Nail Zone nailpolish in clear with sparkles
WET 'N' WILD Sheer Nail Glaze in Hip

Palettes

BEN NYE Creme Contour Palette in White: Fairest/Fair Medium
COLOR WORKSHOP blush and e/s palettes. I have four of them and they're all different.
COLOR WORKSHOP lipstick palette with 7 lipsticks.

*Bonne Bell Lip Stuff:*

Lipsmackers

Amethyst Sour Grape
Arctic's Candy Cane Cocoa
Berry Hopeful
Berry Jelly Donut
Berry Strawberry Twist
Blueberry
Chocolate Milk
Coconut Cake
Cotton Candy
Cupcake's Buttercream Frosting
Cupcake's Nilla Mint
Eclair's Vanilla Cream Egg
Golden Butter Cream
Icing's Milk Chocolate
Kiwi's Jelly Bean
LIXTREME Power Punch
Marshmallow
Melon Memories
Moose's White Choco Cream
Muffin's Crumb Cake
Peach
Peep's Marshmallow Treat
Raspberry Ribbon Candy
Root Beer Float
SKITTLES Lemon
SKITTLES Lime
SKITTLES Strawberry
SKITTLES Strawberry Watermelon
Starberry's Gummy Fruits
Starberry's Slush
STARBURST Cherry
STARBURST Strawberry Banana
Starfruit
Strawberry Cheesecake
Strawberry Cupcake
Strawberry Kiwi Comet x2
Sugar
Sugar Plum
Sugar Plum Bubblegum
Sugared Plum Dream
Sugar's Gumball Goodies
Sugar's Plum
SUN SMACKERS Bubble Gum Ice Cream
Sweet's Cinnamon Ice Cream
Watermelon Wish
Wild Raspberry

Jumbo Lip Smackers

Strawberry

Vita Gloss

Sparkling Berry
Strawberry Spritzer
Strawberry Tangerine Fizz

Lip Frostings

Berry Surprise
Birthday
Pink Nilla Mint

Lip Shakes

Berry Berry Swirl
Cherry Cola Float
Choco Mallow Mixer
Mint Chip Chill
Mocha Fudge Explosion
Raspberry Chocolate Blast
Sugar Cookie
Whipped Vanilla Cream
X-treme Strawberries and Cream

Lip Sparklers

Celestial Strawberry
Grape Gravity
Pear-a-dise
Pink Lemon Moon
Raspberry Orbit
Vanilla Frosting x2 (one's a mini)

Sponge On Layered Cakes

Brownie Cheesecake
Strawberry Cupcake

Ice Creamies

Banana Split
Strawberry Scoop

Liquid Lip Smackers

SKITTLES Wild Berry

Lip Lites

Champagne Frost
Crystal Clear

Palettes

STARBURST Fruit and Creme palette x2


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 22, 2006)

looks great! get the pics up so we can all be nosey


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

great


----------



## Mirtilla (Mar 26, 2006)

Wowwwwwwww


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

LOVELY COLLLECTION...im in awe


----------



## val (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi!
  I know it has been a while since you posted this, but I am wondering if you still have the Sally Hansen Ice Mocha Lipstick?  I love that color and can't find it anywhere now.  Thanks!  Val


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow, I'd love to see pictures!


----------



## HLY_SHFT (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you gotten the Urban Decay sparkling body powder yet? I just ordered Red Hot, Cherry Lemonade, and Marshmallow and I was wondering how true to the advertisement of 'tastes yummy' is it? I don't expect it to be straight up edible, but I was hoping it at least -smelled- delicious. Thanks!


----------



## Hessah (Dec 22, 2007)

.......


----------



## FSU Alum (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you have 530b Lipstick Wet and Wild?  Are they for sale and if so how much?


----------

